# Warranted Flask



## Diver Dave (Jul 2, 2005)

This is my first post, and im just looking for some info on a bottle i just found. Its 6 3/4 inches tall, with "Warranted Flask" on the front, "Contents 7 OZ." near the bottom on the front, and "V & S" on the3 bottom. It also has a letter I, or possibly number 1 under the V & S. Thanks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2005)

A whiskey made at the end of the 19th century. You sure it has V & S on bottom? I couldnt find that mark listed.


----------



## Diver Dave (Jul 3, 2005)

Heres a photo of the bottom of the flask.


----------



## madman (Jul 3, 2005)

wow nice bottle looks early  mike


----------

